# Getting really difficult to swallow food - should i ask for a scan of my Thyroid?



## Morrello (May 10, 2011)

I am repeatedly bringing food back that i have just swallowed - it seems like it is backing up and going no where - if i lean over and and one small throat thrust most of what i have eaten comes back. I am wondering if my thyroid is hanging down the back of my throat instead of sticking out in my neck - my endo says i have no obvious sign of a goiter.
After my last appointment three months ago the endo sent me a letter, in it she said i was jumpy with tremors, and unusually had an extremely low pulse reading and signs of eye problems.

My latest blood results are:

tsh - 0.01 ( 0.35 -3.5 )
free T4 - 33 - (8-21)
free T3 - 10.4 - ( 3.8 - 6.00)

comment - thyroid function more overactive.

I have never been offered any tests other than blod tests - i am supposed to be giving my endo an answer on 23rd May about wheter i want to try RAI or have my thyroid removed. I would really like to know first what i am dealing with.

In the past endo has drawn some conclusions from me having my tonsils removed three years ago as i had a quincy throat and was admitted to hospital in an emergency due to not being able to breath or swallow saliva - i was kept in isolation due to my condition and catching other infections - i just wonder what this may have to do with anything?

Anyone else had problems swallowing? will it improve after surgery?[/I]


----------



## miltomeal (May 17, 2011)

if you are interested in the RAI treatment or surgery, YES, you should have a thyroid scan and do the uptake test as well so you and the doctors know what they are dealing with. I have graves and when i am out of whack, almost always, i have a hard time swallowing. i have a hard time letting emotions from my body get past my thyroid. No doubt, especially if you have insurance that will cover it. The endo should not make you decide on a treatment plan without all the information! What about nodules? that makes the RAI treament harder, you need to know what you are dealing with.


----------

